# Tweaking i7 3820 overclock



## Aquinus (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello.

Now that I've had my 3820 for a number of months now, I've managed to end up with a half stable overclock with decent temperatures at 4.5Ghz. I'm wondering if anyone has a similar motherboard or memory to give me an idea what others have gotten with similar hardware with what settings. I know that I can squeeze more power out of the 3820 since I've been able to run 4.75ghz stable, but it tends to run toasty and it's a little harder to hold on to the 125mhz bclk at the same time. Additionally, I can't go too much further than 2375mhz on the memory with the timings as they are.

So I'm just curious what others have gotten with similar hardware so I can try and gauge what really is left to be tweaked in my overclock. Here are some of the settings I already have set in the BIOS.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

Your voltage is too high.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Your voltage is too high.



Then I get interrupt not received on secondary processor. How about some constructive criticism instead of just saying "you're wrong" without any advice on what would be a better value. Also this thread is kind of old, I'm running at 133.5x30 @ 4.0Ghz at 1.28v now.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Your voltage is too high.



PSh!


I run that through my IVB 3570K. Temps are what kills(not really, but anyway...)



Lower ram speed might help CPU speed move up. Try 1866 or 2133.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Lower ram speed might help CPU speed move up. Try 1866 or 2133.



I recently dropped it back to stock (2133mhz @ 9-11-10-28) still at 1T because 2333/2400 wasn't as stable as I would have liked it. (Stress tests were stable, some games were not.) I think I might be able to run it at 9-10-9-26, but I'm not sure. I have to try that out later.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Then I get interrupt not received on secondary processor. How about some constructive criticism instead of just saying "you're wrong" without any advice on what would be a better value. Also this thread is kind of old, I'm running at 133.5x30 @ 4.0Ghz at 1.28v now.



I don't get your first sentence. I tried to help you and this is how you thank me. I didn't say "you're wrong", I said your voltage was high for 4500mhz; my cpu (and yours most likely) can do that clock with 1.29v.
Also for 4.0Ghz, why not use the multiplier rather than a 133mhz bclk?


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> I don't get your first sentence. I tried to help you and this is how you thank me. I didn't say "you're wrong", I said your voltage was high for 4500mhz; my cpu (and yours most likely) can do that clock with 1.29v.
> Also for 4.0Ghz, why not use the multiplier rather than a 133mhz bclk?



And my CPU had a default voltage of 1.35V. So what you got as an OC has no correlation, and that is what he was referring to.

Intel sell warranty for OC for just $25 for this chip. They literally say "Go Ahead and push it - we got your back", so if youi have purchased this warranty, than I feel there is no need to worry, especially not for Aquinus here.

Link to OC warranty:

http://click.intel.com/tuningplan/

BCLK clocking to get ram speed up.


I would say though, dropping VCCSA and VTT down, back to stock if possible, would help keep temps I ncheck, and might allow a bit more CPU clock, too, if you're lucky.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

If a cpu can do 4500mhz with less voltage, why used higher?
The rest of my settings are stock.
@cadaveca: My ram is at 2133mhz 9-11-9-28 with 1.60v, is it worth it to drop the second timing? It needs 1.65v for that.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> If a cpu can do 4500mhz with less voltage, why used higher?
> The rest of my settings are stock.
> @cadaveca: My ram is at 2133mhz 9-11-9-28 with 1.60v, is it worth it to drop the second timing? It needs 1.65v for that.



nope, not for me. If you want to run benchmarks, sure, but for daily use, it won't make any noticible difference.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 18, 2012)

Also the system agent voltage, does it affect the cpu, ram or both?


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2012)

claylomax said:


> Also the system agent voltage, does it affect the cpu, ram or both?



I was under the impression that the VCCSA voltage may help dram and bclk overclocks. I also think I read somewhere that it is a good idea to keep it within 0.2v of your core voltage but I'm not sure if that is good advice or not.


----------

